# Sub Needed, Small Commercial Site Central NJ



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey guys, A company we do TONS of work for has a site in E. Brunswick which needs service this winter. Anyone in that are?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, and no it's not a national, or service desk. 45 Day terms, always on time. I'm not looking to sub this through my company, but if you are interested and qualified, I will make an intro.


----------

